# WGWL 18 Month Old F



## hylia (Mar 3, 2016)

I know this is in the breeding section, I am not looking to breed, this is just for pure curiosity. 

I was wondering about my dog's structure, notably her back as it does not seem as 'smooth' as most of the dogs that I see pictured, kind of like there is a bit of a 'curve' to it... would it be kind of a roach back or does it have to do with the fact that she is not placed properly or what? 

I don't know how to stack her so I took a few pics in different angles while she was standing, the one in movement is blurry, sorry about that. And the shirt pic is just to show her top line once the tuft of hair is smoothed down, and to show her silhouette a bit more clearly against the background, if that helps.

She is 18 months and I find that she has started to feel more 'solid' than when I got her, seems to have filled out in the lumbar area and her chest seems wider from the front. 

Thanks for your time, I am just looking to learn. You don't have to worry about 'being nice', loll.


----------



## hylia (Mar 3, 2016)

Whoops here was another that did not go through, but where she was standing a bit more normally but not sure if the angle was good or not. Sorry if it is too much....


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Looks fine to me


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

She's a beautiful girl! Structurally she looks fine. But judging by that second photo I'd say you should give her a bit more food! Ideally you should only be able to see the last couple of ribs in a side view like that...I see them all.


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

That's a fine looking girl! She appears to be a bit on the skinny side, but could just be the pictures? 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Maybe I have a thing for skinny dogs because I think she looks great. Maybe it's my phone playing tricks but I don't see any ribs just a nice tuck. Good muscle in the legs. Nice looking dog. The hump you're seeing in the back isn't a problem with the dog it's just the way she's stacked.


----------



## hylia (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. Someone has made a comment hat she had a bit of a "hump" to her back, so I was wondering. Not that it matters , I was just curious.

I thought she was lean, but not skinny. Now I am feeling a bit weird like I might have been missing something. I can feel her ribs with a bit of pressure, but just by touching her all over she does not feel 'bony', neither on the ribs, the spine or the hips. IRL I can't really see her ribs, unless sometimes she is in a certain light and in movement you see a bit of their outline, but I've heard this is common with sables, maybe because of the ticked hair? Same like on her face you see every little wrinkle because the light base of the hair seems to highlight, which is not so with my black dog? 

Here are some pics from this morning where the sun was not reflecting on her so much. She looks shorter because the pictures where from overhead, she does have kinda long legs so she can look pretty different depending on the angle of the photo, loll. 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

What they may be talking about, and I'm not an expert on GSD conformation, but in that one pic with the heavy brown collar, see how there's a slight dip or soft spot just between her neck and back? You generally want a smooth transition there if you're really judging small details.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

The dog is at a fine weight and most definitely not too skinny.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

She does not look too thin to me. She looks like she's in good condition. I leave the conformation judging to those that know more than I do.


----------



## hylia (Mar 3, 2016)

Ok cool, I did not think she looked skinny either, some comments just kind of threw me off there a bit. I have come to expect it most of the time (random people's comments), but it still makes you get that twinge of doubt none the less coming from GSD people. (I am NOT pointing fingers, please don't take it the wrong way... I can see where it might look like her ribs were visible... and appreciate you pointing out what you thought you might have seen... don't know if that came out right, loll). Thanks all.


----------

